# Ask Me Your Putting Questions Here!



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey all. Because of extremely popular demand I am just about to release a low cost putting version of my full Short Game System (which is doing very well I might add).

Compared to the 175-page full short game edition, as of now the Putting Edition is a 65 page digitally downloadable course that covers putting and putting only. I'd like to ramp it up to around 80 pages, so I want to get some Q&A to put in there from the members here. After all, this is where I got my start as an e-golf coach.

So here's what I'd like to do. *If anyone has any putting questions, any questions at all, ask them here. I'll answer everything and I'll choose a few questions and answers to put in the new Putting Edition.*

Then once I've got them in the course I'll post the link for anyone who wants to get a copy (with permission from the mods of course). It is going to be *$10 flat* with the option to upgrade to the full version for the difference if you want it down the road.

*Why so cheap? Because I would MUCH rather help 100 people at $10 than 10 people at $100. *Don't let the price fool you. This is high quality material. Surtees and DennisM can vouch for that. They were two of my beta testers in the original full version.

*So with that said, ask away! I want to see lots and lots of questions!!*


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yes you can post a link cb. Your other book is great when do you need the test by?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*putting*

Hey Cb: I really like lesson 4 the discription of bad putting is what I'm doing just to the right I've tride it on the carpet , but I need to get to the range. the other lessons I haven't had a chance to play with. thanks for the samples.:thumbsup:


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

No problem guys. Right now the putting edition is still in progress. Other than simply answering questions, I hope to get some content to put in the book. If I see a trend arise in the questions I will know that I need to address that issue.

Surtees I'm a busy dude and I'm only able to update the website a few times a month so whenever you can get it to me is fine. Sooner is of course better than later. Thanks for the kind words also.

I'll most definitely post a link when the putting edition is finished. Hopefully that will be by the end of the month one way or the other. At $10, you would be absolutely NUTS not to jump on it.

But enough out of me. Let's hear your questions everyone! What plagues your putting the most?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Come on guys I need some questions!! Remember you get this guide for 10 bucks. 10 freakin bucks for professional putting lessons you won't find anywhere else. If you want your questions answered you need to ask them. Let's go!!


----------



## jvello (Aug 14, 2009)

Not sure how good of a question this is, but here it goes. 
I put with a scotty cameron and my putting hasnt been great. Im 18 with a 4 handicap and just recently i have got my putting to average. After watching angel putt good recently i noticed his grip. It looks like he has a long putter grip on a short putter. I was thinking of trying it out and was wondering have you had any experience with this setup. Will it stabilize the putter? Is it leagal? is angel's a belly putter? Thanks


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

jvello said:


> Not sure how good of a question this is, but here it goes.
> I put with a scotty cameron and my putting hasnt been great. Im 18 with a 4 handicap and just recently i have got my putting to average. After watching angel putt good recently i noticed his grip. It looks like he has a long putter grip on a short putter. I was thinking of trying it out and was wondering have you had any experience with this setup. Will it stabilize the putter? Is it leagal? is angel's a belly putter? Thanks


I'm an advocate of using what works best for you, however I will tell you that this kind of grip puts the body in a very strange position. It's not good on your back and it will throw your alignment out of whack. On top of that, the reason tour players have success with these weird styles is because they do it every single day for hours on end. Normal players don't have that kind of time.

Something you'll notice on tour is that players who change their putting setup or putters often are not good putters (ex. Vijay Singh). Another thing you'll notice is that when players who have a bad run of putting one week, but stick to their game and just work out the kinks, they usually come back on fire.

Putting wel takes practice. Rather than changing to a new style of grip, I recommend fixing what is wrong with your current putting style. This is a lot more consistent, especially for amateur golfers.

It might stabilize the putter, but I don't recommend this setup because of the alignment issues you will have. As for his putter, I don't know what kind he uses, but to be honest I'm not a fan of belly putters, because it puts another variable in the mix.


----------

